# fuente de alimentación en PROTEUS



## Luis Pacheco (Abr 6, 2010)

He tenido problemas para alimentar un circuito, utilizando PROTEUS. Nesecito una FUENTE VAC de 110V para alimentar mi circuito, pero al utilizar la fuente que me proporciona este programa, al medila con el Voltimetro, a pesar de haberledado elvalor requerido, no es leido de la misma manera, he tratado de cambiar la frecuencia, la amplitud pero nada.
cualquier ayuda será muy agradecida.
saludos a todos.


----------

